# What is your opinion:



## crackerdave (Sep 21, 2013)

Is the return of Jesus Christ imminent?


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 21, 2013)

Don't know about imminent but there is no reason it couldn't be today........................


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 21, 2013)

closer than we have ever been... and yes, it could happen at any minute.

Even so, Lord Jesus, come quickly.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 21, 2013)

My opinion is  1)HALLO! crackerdave. 2. No, it is not imminent.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 21, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Is the return of Jesus Christ imminent?




No.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 21, 2013)

Matthew 24: 36-37
36"But of that day and hour no one knows, not even the angels of heaven, nor the Son, but the Father alone. 37"For the coming of the Son of Man will be just like the days of Noah.…

I wonder what "like the days of Noah" means?


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 21, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Is the return of Jesus Christ imminent?



It depends on what you mean by { return }.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 21, 2013)

The apostle Paul sure thought it was imminent.
It probably still is.
Always great to hear from you.


----------



## Israel (Sep 22, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> The apostle Paul sure thought it was imminent.
> It probably still is.
> Always great to hear from you.



Amen.
Behold, I come quickly.


----------



## gemcgrew (Sep 22, 2013)

"Hope deferred maketh the heart sick: but when the desire cometh, it is a tree of life." (Proverbs 13:12)


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 22, 2013)

God bless yawl!
Come soon, Lord Jesus.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 23, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> God bless yawl!
> Come soon, Lord Jesus.



Heaven to Woodrow Wilson Coffee, Jr come again soon crackerdave. I miss you...on rainy days...when I want to just retire to a cabin in the woods all by myself, I can't because in my heart your there. When it gets a little though with the misses, I can't give up, cause your there.  When I play guitar with folk who don't care, your there.  Yet I miss you here...


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 23, 2013)

Im not sure when its all gonna happen but i do have a question: If i still want to spend more time here on earth is that wrong? Shouldn't we be wanting more time on earth so we can bring more non-believers to God?

Im not saying its wrong to meet Jesus face to face. Just wondering what you guys think?


----------



## Israel (Sep 24, 2013)

J-Rod said:


> Im not sure when its all gonna happen but i do have a question: If i still want to spend more time here on earth is that wrong? Shouldn't we be wanting more time on earth so we can bring more non-believers to God?
> 
> Im not saying its wrong to meet Jesus face to face. Just wondering what you guys think?



I agree.
I think it's not wrong to meet Jesus face to face.
I think every other question and consideration of wants, desires, reasonings, will be made manifest and set rightly in order at that encounter.
Keep wanting what's not wrong.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re:*

While on earth, I think we need to be doing what God has our hands to and bringing as many as possible into God's kingdom in the process and making disciples.  God is the one who knows His plan and when that moment comes, He will implement it!

I would not openly welcome such a dark day for so many as I fear for those who do not see, but I do long to be with the Lord without a doubt!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 24, 2013)

I have many responsibilities in my life.  People who depend on me.
But I'd willingly turn all that over to God today. (as though it isn't already)


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 24, 2013)

I often have "nudges" from the Holy Spirit telling me I'm not doing all I can to help lead people to Jesus, and being human, I foolishly ignore or procrastinate sometimes....or maybe get a little lazy.

Father, in Jesus' name please help me to stay on the straight and narrow trail that leads me home to You, and forgive me when I stray.
Amen


----------



## M80 (Sep 24, 2013)

J-Rod said:


> Im not sure when its all gonna happen but i do have a question: If i still want to spend more time here on earth is that wrong? Shouldn't we be wanting more time on earth so we can bring more non-believers to God?
> 
> Im not saying its wrong to meet Jesus face to face. Just wondering what you guys think?



Wasn't it Paul who wrote "for me to live is Christ, but to die is gain"
There is nothing wrong with wanting to live on this earth till we are old and gray. I want to see my kids grown and have grandchildren. The main thing is knowing when he does come that we are ready


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 24, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> I often have "nudges" from the Holy Spirit telling me I'm not doing all I can to help lead people to Jesus, and being human, I foolishly ignore or procrastinate sometimes....or maybe get a little lazy.
> 
> Father, in Jesus' name please help me to stay on the straight and narrow trail that leads me home to You, and forgive me when I stray.
> Amen



I feel the exact same way sometimes. I would love to find away to bring fellow sportsman to Christ. I just don't know how to do it on the scale I would like to see it happen. Hopefully God will open that door soon.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 25, 2013)

J-Rod said:


> I feel the exact same way sometimes. I would love to find away to bring fellow sportsman to Christ. I just don't know how to do it on the scale I would like to see it happen. Hopefully God will open that door soon.



Just let God happen.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 25, 2013)

I hope it's not.  Too many out there I want to reach with The Word.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 25, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I hope it's not.  Too many out there I want to reach with The Word.



I dont understand this. Are you saying without your helping God; He may not be able to reach people before He pulls the plug on this old world?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 25, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I dont understand this. Are you saying without your helping God; He may not be able to reach people before He pulls the plug on this old world?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I dont understand this. Are you saying without your helping God; He may not be able to reach people before He pulls the plug on this old world?



No.  I'm saying that there are a few billion folks I would like to see be raptured with me and not left behind.  I pray that he will hold off till we can reach more.  It IS our job to do that....reach people for Christ, no ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> No.  I'm saying that there are a few billion folks I would like to see be raptured with me and not left behind.  I pray that he will hold off till we can reach more.  It IS our job to do that....reach people for Christ, no ifs, ands, or buts about it.



Good. I don't think telling people at random about The Lord and sharing scripture with non believers is what we are suppose to be doing though. 
 If we live our lives as Christians and we are obedient to the Holy Spirit in witnessing as He says , we will have fought the good fight.
 Salvation and the drawing is of The Lord. We can be used as a tool, but sometimes we decide to become the GC overseeing Gods job, and all we do is make a mess of it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Good. I don't think telling people at random about The Lord and sharing scripture with non believers is what we are suppose to be doing though.
> If we live our lives as Christians and we are obedient to the Holy Spirit in witnessing as He says , we will have fought the good fight.
> Salvation and the drawing is of The Lord. We can be used as a tool, but sometimes we decide to become the GC overseeing Gods job, and all we do is make a mess of it.



If we don't spread the Gospel, how will everyone get the Word? How will random people in foreign lands come to know Jesus? There could be random  children in this country who've never heard of Jesus.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> If we don't spread the Gospel, how will everyone get the Word? How will random people in foreign lands come to know Jesus? There could be random  children in this country who've never heard of Jesus.



Living as Christians is spreading the Gospel.
 Let me ask this, Is God dependant on us?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Living as Christians is spreading the Gospel.
> Let me ask this, Is God dependant on us?



God doesn't need us but he did create us for a reason. He desires us and wants us to spread the Gospel. It's his plan not ours. He didn't have to send Jesus but he did.

And like you said "living as Christians is spreading the Gospel."

I wonder if God's got a quota and as soon as he reaches it Jesus will return?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Living as Christians is spreading the Gospel.
> Let me ask this, Is God dependant on us?



A better question to ask us would be "why aren't ya'll out there day & night saving souls?"


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> A better question to ask us would be "why aren't ya'll out there day & night saving souls?"



Yep....and the answer is, we can't save souls.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Some men preach, some people teach, some sing, some mow the church lawn, some just strive to live as close to God as they can. In Acts 2:47 we learn who adds to the church..we know who seeks out those to be saved and He ain't calling em in for a hotdog plate just to trick em into saying a quote after me prayer.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Yep....and the answer is, we can't save souls.



Can we shut down the Church and fire all the preachers? Does God not use instruments?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

Acts 14:49 The word of the Lord spread through the whole region.

Didn't you just say living as Christians would spread the word thus being an instrument to winning souls to Jesus?

Acts 13:47 For this is what the Lord has commanded us: "'I have made you a light for the Gentiles, that you may bring salvation to the ends of the earth.'"

Is this another one of those events that has already happened and isn't needed anymore?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Good. I don't think telling people at random about The Lord and sharing scripture with non believers is what we are suppose to be doing though.
> If we live our lives as Christians and we are obedient to the Holy Spirit in witnessing as He says , we will have fought the good fight.
> Salvation and the drawing is of The Lord. We can be used as a tool, but sometimes we decide to become the GC overseeing Gods job, and all we do is make a mess of it.



If you walk up to a person on the street and witness, how do you know it was random and not a call from God?


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Can we shut down the Church and fire all the preachers? Does God not use instruments?



Sorry, I must not be making myself clear. I will respond in more detail later.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 26, 2013)

Answering Post 1:  YES

Now what happened to the chance at an eschatological study?


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Acts 14:49 The word of the Lord spread through the whole region.
> 
> Didn't you just say living as Christians would spread the word thus being an instrument to winning souls to Jesus?
> 
> ...



Isaiah 42:6. So yes this was the fulfillment.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> If you walk up to a person on the street and witness, how do you know it was random and not a call from God?



If it were of God the other person would probably approached me first, and I would feel the spirit in their question and God would provide an answer.

 If it was me, and "I did do this at one time when I was under some bad teachers",  I would approach the person and probably offend them and turn them even farther away from the church.When God ain't in it, we need to stay out of it.

 The church is not a place for the righteous to gather, it's a hospital for the spiritually sick, when God has dealt with them enough they will come in, they will hear the word. 

It is impossible for me a sinner to bring someone to Jesus. There is no place for me in someone elses relationship with God, but how great it is when God uses me as a tool in His arsenal. I imagine a preacher feels the same glory of God when they preach. Knowing salvation is of The Lord but how great it is that The Lord allows them to preach the Gospel.

 Now about the hotdog plates. It has become a modern scheme to have events and dinners to invite people into the church that would not normally enter the doors. They offer worldly things inside the church..worldly people should not feel comfortable in the church, but modern schemes comfort lost folk by offering worldly things...then all the sudden they give a little emotional speech, ask people if they want to go to heaven--- duh----. Quote this prayer after me and abra cadabra , you're a Christian !

^^^^dangerous...I can't judge folks, but if they really think they are doing Gods work..I have to wonder if they themselves really know God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

Speaking of hotdog plates, some Christians show up after natural disasters offering medical care, food, shelter, clean-up and rebuilding. I guess you are saying it's OK for them to do this as long as they don't witness except by example. The helping alone would be the example.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Speaking of hotdog plates, some Christians show up after natural disasters offering medical care, food, shelter, clean-up and rebuilding. I guess you are saying it's OK for them to do this as long as they don't witness except by example. The helping alone would be the example.



 Yep, the helping alone is enough. If they then feel something is missing in their life, they will search or ask for help.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> Woodrow Wilson Coffee, Jr



I obviously dont post in the religious forums often, but low and behold I open up this and run across Woodrow's name.

Sorry to derail this thread but I sure miss ol Woody

I went and found a couple of tributes to him from back when he passed and found this that I wrote for his funeral



> Woodrow…
> 
> Sorry I can’t be here today, but like we always told each other…we aint much for gatherings and there is no reason to change that now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Yep, the helping alone is enough. If they then feel something is missing in their life, they will search or ask for help.



So you are not an evangelical Christian?
.
Romans 10:10-17
For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved. For the Scripture says, “Everyone who believes in him will not be put to shame.” For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek; for the same Lord is Lord of all, bestowing his riches on all who call on him. For “everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved.” How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him of whom they have never heard? And how are they to hear without someone preaching?

*Earlier, you said:  "Just let God happen.".  I scratched my head when I read that, because God doesn't "just happen".  God influences and inspires and uses.  God calls and God sends and God opens doors.
"Just let God happen" reminds me of the man on the roof of his house refusing help from all sources because he's waiting for God to come get him.
We have been saved, by God, and left here on planet earth to continue on with God's will.

Walk up to the man at the bar, with a drink in his hand, and tell him to "Just let God happen".  You know what will most likely happen later that night?  The man will go home drunk.
The message needs sharing.  The story needs to be retold.  Millions of times.

If God were going to do it unassisted, the apostles would never have been called.  We've all been called.
.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> Walk up to the man at the bar, with a drink in his hand, and tell him to "Just let God happen".  You know what will most likely happen later that night?  The man will go home drunk.
> The message needs sharing.  The story needs to be retold.  Millions of times..



 My friend, walk up to the man at the bar, with a drink in his hand, and tell him" Jesus Saves". You know what will most likely happen later that night? The man still goes home drunk.

 You and I cant help God unless God uses us. God works on both sides, did Stephen go looking for a eunich so he could save him or was he directed by the Lord, to help him in understanding?

 When I say " Just let God happen" it means to be patient, listen, and obey. God doesnt need our help outside of what He asks for...Uzza proved this.

 Yes I believe God happens! Salvation, Miracles, Healings,Comforting are all happenings of God. God draws, God saves, God comforts...Man? Man fails, we all come short of the glory of God, and if we involve ourselves with someone elses personal relationship with God, then somewhere along the line our weakness will bring them down. 

 I dont want the phone call..." you told me I was saved when I quoted that prayer , but God isn't speaking to me!"

 " You need to contact God for me"

 "Why were you hunting last Sunday, Is it ok with God if I lay out of church too?"

 I have nothing to do with anyones salvation or their personal relationship....but if God will bless me by using me to witness, I will answer His call or face His wrath.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 26, 2013)

One more point I need to make about letting God happen, because it is such an important one.
 I've never had to go searching for someone to witness to. They always come to me because I let God happen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> My friend, walk up to the man at the bar, with a drink in his hand, and tell him" Jesus Saves". You know what will most likely happen later that night? The man still goes home drunk.
> 
> You and I cant help God unless God uses us. God works on both sides, did Stephen go looking for a eunich so he could save him or was he directed by the Lord, to help him in understanding?
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Good. I don't think telling people at random about The Lord and sharing scripture with non believers is what we are suppose to be doing though.
> If we live our lives as Christians and we are obedient to the Holy Spirit in witnessing as He says , we will have fought the good fight.
> Salvation and the drawing is of The Lord. We can be used as a tool, but sometimes we decide to become the GC overseeing Gods job, and all we do is make a mess of it.





I respectfully disagree.  If we don't share the Gospel with people at random or with non believers just who exactly are we supposed to share it with......only believers that we know?  That is how people end up in - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, Churches end up dying, and a Country founded upon Christian principles ends up secularized.

Penn Jillette is a famous Atheist and unfortunately he has a better acumen regarding proselytizing than most Christians.  Here is his quote.


“I’ve always said that I don’t respect people who don’t proselytize. I don’t respect that at all. If you believe that there’s a heaven and a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -, and people could be going to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - or not getting eternal life, and you think that it’s not really worth telling them this because it would make it socially awkward—and atheists who think people shouldn’t proselytize and who say just leave me along and keep your religion to yourself—how much do you have to hate somebody to not proselytize? How much do you have to hate somebody to believe everlasting life is possible and not tell them that?

“I mean, if I believed, beyond the shadow of a doubt, that a truck was coming at you, and you didn’t believe that truck was bearing down on you, there is a certain point where I tackle you. And this is more important than that.”


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> One more point I need to make about letting God happen, because it is such an important one.
> I've never had to go searching for someone to witness to. They always come to me because I let God happen.



Should we wait for God to send the Amazon Jungle occupants to us?


----------



## BT Charlie (Sep 26, 2013)

Great points, SemperFiDawg.  I love your love for people.  To err is human. Erring in love may still be plain old err to some. Love covers a multitude of sins.  Being correct about a point on this forum may not be enough to cover a plug nickel on judgment day.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't know if I totally believe this but was told modern people aren't inspired by the Holy Spirit as far as learning the Gospel. God took those gifts away after the Bible was translated into languages that we can all read for ourselves. Maybe this is why we must witness.

Does God need us?
What is the offense in saying God who created us for a purpose needs us to fulfill that purpose?


----------



## BT Charlie (Sep 26, 2013)

To the OP, "yes." Because He loved us first, let's put down our starch, our irons, and stop boasting about our super crisp creases in His name.  Coffee alone, in silence.  Let's keep our eyes fixed on the door knob, because no one knows the exact hour except the Father...and when it's time, He'll return quickly. Amen.


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 27, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I respectfully disagree.  If we don't share the Gospel with people at random or with non believers just who exactly are we supposed to share it with......only believers that we know?  That is how people end up in -, Churches end up dying, and a Country founded upon Christian principles ends up secularized.
> 
> Penn Jillette is a famous Atheist and unfortunately he has a better acumen regarding proselytizing than most Christians.  Here is his quote.
> 
> ...



 I appreciate the respectful disagreement. I wish I could articulate the tone I truly mean to speak in my writing as you do. I will try to explain my point as this....

 Anytime we preach, teach, witness, or are about the Lords work I believe it should be done with the authority of the Lord. This authority doesnt come from scripture , but from the spirit, and through prayer. 

 If every Christian were able to live their life as to spread the Gospel to just two people closest to them, the whole world would break out into revival in very little time, but we have to turn that over to the Lord and allow Him to rule His kingdom.

 I mentioned the story of Uzza earlier. Uzza just wanted to stick his hand up and keep the ark covenant from tilting over. David had done everything wrong in the order of moving the ark, he wasnt doing it with authority. Uzza must have thought he was aiding a wounded or unable God when he was struck dead on the spot. They were lacking of respect and showed no fear unto God.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> Is the return of Jesus Christ imminent?


Everyday, it has been for century's.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 27, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I appreciate the respectful disagreement. I wish I could articulate the tone I truly mean to speak in my writing as you do. I will try to explain my point as this....
> 
> I mentioned the story of Uzza earlier. Uzza just wanted to stick his hand up and keep the ark covenant from tilting over. David had done everything wrong in the order of moving the ark, he wasnt doing it with authority. Uzza must have thought he was aiding a wounded or unable God when he was struck dead on the spot. They were lacking of respect and showed no fear unto God.



At least you admit Uzza was using his free will. Wasn't it David's fault to put the Ark in a cart to start with? Again David using his free will. All this story shows is we should not be disobedient to God. We should be obedient and spread the story of Jesus. Especially to people who've never heard about Jesus. God could tell them himself but that's not his plan. 

When we follow God's plan we are being obedient. Adam & Eve mated to procreate and make the offspring God wanted. It was his plan. If Eve had not wanted too, God could have made another Eve, cloned her, or made her procreate by division. He didn't do any of that because it wasn't his plan. I guess you could say he needed Adam & Eve to procreate to follow his plan. If they dicided to use their free will and not procreate, God could intervene and make humans another way. 
Jesus was his plan for our salvation. Did he need Jesus to fulfill his plan?


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> At least you admit Uzza was using his free will. Wasn't it David's fault to put the Ark in a cart to start with? Again David using his free will. All this story shows is we should not be disobedient to God. We should be obedient and spread the story of Jesus. Especially to people who've never heard about Jesus. God could tell them himself but that's not his plan.




I've never really taken a stance on free will vs predestination, so I never let one or the other hinder my understanding of Gods word. 

Uzza being slain was a punishment to David also. God had a plan for David and although he was anointed and shared a special relationship with God, his sins brought him many hardships. What I see in the story is more than disobedience. I see Uzza thinking God was dependant on him. Much the way many modern Christians do today...you know , "God can't save this person or that person unless I step in and help The Lord out" or " I'll come up with a little prayer and tell people to say it and they will be saved" or " I'll drag that kid down to the altar and whisper in their ears that if they don't tell folks they were saved then they are going to burn in he11 forever"



> Jesus was his plan for our salvation. Did he need Jesus to fulfill his plan?



I'm not qualified to answer this question.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 27, 2013)

None of us fully understand why God put us on the Earth if he desires us in Heaven. We aren't qualified to  fully understand why he wants us to spread the Gospel. We don't even fully understand what will happen to us  if we aren't obedient to God. 
We can only follow God's plan for our lives and hope.
In reality God doesn't need anything or anyone. Life could be as some believe, already laid out for us.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 28, 2013)

If we don't need to help people seek God then do we as Christians need to seek God? If God doesn't need any help getting believers, what is the point of us seeking God? If he's got us and he's going to keep us, can't we just let God do everything for us? Who am I to question God, Noah didn't, Jesus didn't. Well Jesus did there at the end.
I saw a bit of a sermon on TV this morning on seeking God.
I could post a page of verses on seeking God.


----------



## Israel (Sep 28, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I appreciate the respectful disagreement. I wish I could articulate the tone I truly mean to speak in my writing as you do. I will try to explain my point as this....
> 
> Anytime we preach, teach, witness, or are about the Lords work I believe it should be done with the authority of the Lord. This authority doesnt come from scripture , but from the spirit, and through prayer.
> 
> ...


Presumption gets us every time. OK...it gets ME every time.
Not being the discerner of hearts, the divider of soul and spirit, the bringer to light of all motives...I can only tell on myself.
I see that one word from God, by the spirit, will accomplish more than me reciting the whole of the Gospel of John to someone...unless of course...that's been the instruction given...to me. And that's the whole of it...there's never any formula, no magic to tap, no conjuring or superstitious trash to appease the will of "a" god.
In every moment, at every turn, God is here...to do what he is doing.
Our privilege (some might say duty, and I would leave this between them and their maker) is to see him, and in the seeing will come all the cooperation. We do what we see, we watch for who delights us. 

We really can't escape doing what we believe. We can't "not find" what we seek, when it (He) is the not "made the center of our being"...but recognized as the center of ALL things.
Yes, the believer seeks Christ. The atheist flees Christ. The church submits to the Lord, the world seeks to hide the Lord. But at all times, in every place, at every moment, the Lord remains the impetus, the prime motive...even when denied. 

All that we see, of the world...of its religions...of its manifold devices and cleverness arise from the One. It could be that we, who seek him, acknowledge him, may find our truest and simply honest testimony is this, the discovery that Jesus is Lord comes not with inherent predisposition to be Godly, but that the resistance of the central truth of all things can no longer be resisted...and grace has been given...to surrender... in all our frustrations and clever hiding places.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 28, 2013)

*great post, thanks*



Israel said:


> Presumption gets us every time. OK...it gets ME every time.
> Not being the discerner of hearts, the divider of soul and spirit, the bringer to light of all motives...I can only tell on myself.
> I see that one word from God, by the spirit, will accomplish more than me reciting the whole of the Gospel of John to someone...unless of course...that's been the instruction given...to me. And that's the whole of it...there's never any formula, no magic to tap, no conjuring or superstitious trash to appease the will of "a" god.
> In every moment, at every turn, God is here...to do what he is doing.
> ...



I caught the wonder, the beauty...
yes, a single "word" here  (thank you),
or tonight, a meteor (yes, 7:45pm... anyone else see it??)

... the wink of God I call it.  

It does wonders, for He is truly wonderful.


----------



## Israel (Sep 28, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> I caught the wonder, the beauty...
> yes, a single "word" here  (thank you),
> or tonight, a meteor (yes, 7:45pm... anyone else see it??)
> 
> ...



amen brother...and sometimes...that "wink" may be only for us...the all seeing one...reminds us


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> I obviously dont post in the religious forums often, but low and behold I open up this and run across Woodrow's name.
> 
> Sorry to derail this thread but I sure miss ol Woody
> 
> I went and found a couple of tributes to him from back when he passed and found this that I wrote for his funeral





Found this today. Woody did touch me--in a big way, in too many ways then I will list here. Woody like me was a taxidermist and that is the reason we got together really. That and my "calling, my "need" to have a relationship with people in the Southern US. My life would not be complete if I did not live intimately with people from that part of this world.

As a foreigner of unknown quantities, Woody was patient with me and always helpful in my relationships with  other forum folks, with taxidermy and with christianity...

YES!  When everyone had had enough of me on these forums, for my political questions or my need to share spiritual matters, my need to learn about folks from the south, or when other sinners, saints and pastors thought I was a goat and perhaps a cause for a lynching... Woody would minister to me. He would chime in in personal messages, "Yes Gordon God is great! What can I do for you today." 

 Sometimes in the summer when Woody was slaving in the hot and humid middays he would message me, "What's the temp in Canada today...? and from what he said I could see feel the sweat falling from his forehead."

Woody was never rude, always patient, always tried to have good things to say about people and one day, he told me, " Gordon you've been here so long your one of us."  And for those who did not know Woody, especially all the christians that have visited the spiritual forums through the yrs, the creator of the Fireside chats here,  Woody Coffee, is one of us.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Now as to the directions this tread has taken, ( it use to be a big issue to derail treads once, ( folk got excomunicated here for doing it) but alas, the times they have changed... for the good I believe.)

 Yes, the tread direction" "To live as christians, ministers to the world..." I think that is a opinion that has come up...

My opinion is that this is true, but also there are many ways to live as christians... and as long as christians do not "harness themselves in uneven teams with unbelievers" (2 corintheans 6;14) things are going to go ok...

In the human world opinions trump facts, always have, always will. This is possibly why regeneration is not so much a issue of facts and endless dogmatic debate rather it is an issue of attitudes or mind sets or opinions.

Now we can make all kinds of monkey with facts, but opinions, well.... as and example, don't try to shove me off this one.... or else!

Now what came first the chicken or the egg? It is my opinion that as a spiritual question on facts, that it ( this question) is a diversion from the more pressing issue of getting up in the morning, washing your face, asking forgiveness for sins and hoping for a good day from and for myself and others with a mind turned in love with the Lord.

Now some will probably pick up on "forgiveness for sin" and point to the fact that this is not at all a nessesity due to the once and for all sheading of the blood, or the sacrefice of the cross, etc... But in the the same breath they will advise it is wise to die to sin or self every oppertunity at hand... Well my friends were are not unequally yoked... is my opinion.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

And Woody this is for you: You listening?


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2013)

Don't know if Woody was, but I did.
That's a great one.  Thanks.
.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 30, 2013)

This clarifies what I was trying to say much better than I could say it.


Social Duties of the New Life

 Collosians 3:18 

 ¶ Wives, submit yourselves unto your own husbands, Eph. 5.22 · 1 Pet. 3.1 as it is fit in the Lord.
19 Husbands, love your wives, Eph. 5.25 · 1 Pet. 3.7 and be not bitter against them.
 20 Children, obey your parents in all things: for this is well-pleasing unto the Lord. Eph. 6.1 
21 Fathers, provoke not your children to anger, Eph. 6.4 lest they be discouraged.
 22 Servants, obey in all things your masters according to the flesh; not with eyeservice, as menpleasers; but in singleness of heart, fearing God:
23 and whatsoever ye do, do it heartily, as to the Lord, and not unto men;
 24 knowing that of the Lord ye shall receive the reward of the inheritance: for ye serve the Lord Christ.
 25 But he that doeth wrong shall receive for the wrong which he hath done: Eph. 6.5-8 and there is no respect of persons


----------

